# Countdown Stone



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Here is a few pictures of my Countdown sign.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice work. A custom electronic countdown sign. That's the way to go.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea!!..Like that


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

that is too coool. I like it.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Thats AWESOME! What did you use for the timer? Is it weather proof? Battery operated? I must know!!!!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## snake (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool, may I ask how you made it ?

Anton


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Turned out great Adam! That counter looks sweet.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh, wow! I'm totally jealous over here


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice Adam


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Severin said:


> Thats AWESOME! What did you use for the timer? Is it weather proof? Battery operated? I must know!!!!


I'd call it water resistant, lexan on sealed on the front and back.
The counter kit came with a wall wart.
It a now serving counter from Electronic Goldmine.
Right now its count up, possibly modify it later.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Adam I said:


> I'd call it water resistant, lexan on sealed on the front and back.
> The counter kit came with a wall wart.
> It a now serving counter from Electronic Goldmine.
> Right now its count up, possibly modify it later.


Was this what you used









http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G16774

Would it be possible to make it count down from 99 instad of up to 99?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

It did turn out awesome, I love that idea. Its like a Halloween prop that you can put out really early, but no neighbors can yell at you, because its a countdown, haha. Great work!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

joker said:


> Was this what you used _Snip_
> Would it be possible to make it count down from 99 instad of up to 99?


Yes, that is what I used.
I think it can be modified to countdown, I'm going to look into that after Halloween.

Thanks' for the complements.


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

those are great


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Adam,

It really looks fantastic! 

Just to be clear, you do have to go out everyday and manually change the days, correct? Thanks.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Adam that turned out AWESOME!! You inspired me to have my own clock. I picked mine up from Michaels and plan to make it my own. Great Job!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Richie said:


> Just to be clear, you do have to go out everyday and manually change the days, correct? Thanks.


Yes everyday I have to go out and hit the reset button then put the count button 40 times today.
It resets to zero and counts up


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That is awesome!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice work.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Sweet!!! Nice job on the counter, Adam


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Yea that is really cool. I am looking to do something like that but for my Christmas display to show the time before each show starts.

I don't think the problem would be getting it to countdown. I think it would be getting it to change on it's own at midnight to the next lesser day.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Love it, I just wouldn't have the tenacity to hit the counter like 80 times each day.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Naa, just 31 today accually last night at 11 pm.
I want to hack the electronics to a countdown over the winter.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Did you ever get this hacked to countdown automatically or manually?


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

I have not hacked it yet, although the count up isn't to bad.
I need to put a plastic flap on the back to block the rain on the back.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thats really cool
a great idea


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

If anyone can figure out how to make it count down, I'm looking into buying one for this year.


----------

